# Long 460 needs engine



## roggie (Apr 29, 2021)

Our long 460 needs new or rebuild on the engine. I believe it has a Uzina 2.3L from the factory. I know they haven't made these engines for years and I have tried to find a master rebuild kit to no avail. Have any of you dealt with this sort of problem? 

I wonder if there is an engine that would be compatible (and available) that could be swapped onto the tractor?


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

Check out brokentractor.com. I just did a search for a Long 460 rebuild kit and they were the first to pop up the Long Tractor (first result was for the Ford 460).

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## roggie (Apr 29, 2021)

6.7LMegaCab said:


> Check out brokentractor.com. I just did a search for a Long 460 rebuild kit and they were the first to pop up the Long Tractor (first result was for the Ford 460).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Thanks, I will try that site. Did you rebuild your 460?


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

No, not yet. I haven't had time to dig into why it will only stay running for about 30-40 minutes and always needs the fuel line bled just to get it to start. I'm hoping it isn't the fuel pump since it was rebuilt last year for the same problem. Worked just fine after the rebuild for a little while. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

